# CSI...good company



## twizzle (Jan 29, 2016)

CSI are offering a lot of positions (mainly HCC). You start off as contract and go permanent after 3-4 months.

Has anyone gone through this process with CSI and how was it? Just need to know before committing to anything.

Thank you for any advice offered.


----------



## pswotton (Feb 1, 2016)

*CSI....uhhh - no.*



twizzle said:


> CSI are offering a lot of positions (mainly HCC). You start off as contract and go permanent after 3-4 months.
> 
> Has anyone gone through this process with CSI and how was it? Just need to know before committing to anything.
> 
> Thank you for any advice offered.



They hire hundreds of people at a time and weed out after about a month. DON'T QUIT YOUR DAY JOB!!!!


----------



## stephne_smth (Feb 10, 2016)

*Don't do it*

If your looking for something permanent look elsewhere. The positions are for Optum and there is no job security


----------



## aprild (Feb 11, 2016)

*Csi*

did any of you take the job with CSI?


----------

